# INSERT INTO auf Tabelle mit Autowert



## texcamel (19. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Tabelle Datensätze importieren:

INSERT INTO tab1 SELECT *
FROM tab2

Allerdings hat die Tabelle tab1 als Schlüssel einen Autowert.

Wie muss dann tab1 aussehen? Muss der Schlüssel schon hinterlegt sein oder wird während der INTO Einweisung ein Autowert erzeugt?

Danke!


----------



## Shooter2k (19. August 2004)

Hallo, 
der Autowert wird automatisch erzeugt, sobald ein Datensatz in die DB importiert wird. 

ID      Name       Email
1        Hans        hans@mueller.de

Also :

$neuername = "Peter";
$email = "peter@lustig.tv";
$sql = "INSERT INTO user name, email VALUES ('$name','$email)";
$go = mysql_query($sql);
echo "alles gut";

Danach steigt der Autowert um 1 (deswegen ja autowert)
ID       NAME      EMAIL 
1         Hans       hans@mueller.de
2         Peter       peter@lustig.tv


Ich hoffe ich habe dir damit weitergeholfen
viel spaß beim coden

mfg
Henry


----------



## Gorcky (19. August 2004)

Hallo texcamel,

das Autoincremet-Feld schreibt sich - wie der name schon andeutet - selbst (auto=selbst, also "selbsterhöhend").
Damit die anderen Spalten korrekt befüllt werden, musst du meiner Meinung nach die Spalten mit angeben:

```
INSERT INTO tab1 spalte1,spalte2 SELECT spalte1, spalte2
FROM tab2
```


----------



## texcamel (19. August 2004)

*mmh in SQL*

Hallo,

ich habe Probleme das Value in SQL (Access Datenbank) umzusetzen:

INSERT INTO tab1 VALUES tab2

geht nicht....


----------



## Gorcky (20. August 2004)

Hast Du es denn mal mit meinem Vorschlag ausprobiert?


----------

